# Nausea...is it the reflux or the Prilosec?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, here's one for you. Sometimes I feel slightly nauseous and gassy during the day, and my stomach will gurgle and feel empty. It can occur at any time, sometimes just after I eat and other times it's near mealtime. I don't know whether it's from the acid reflux or from the Prilosec I'm currently taking. It's difficult to manage when I have to be around people. Any of you get this?Here's another thing I wonder about: I also tend to have a lot of mucus in my throat, and it's hard to tell whether it's a leftover symptom of reflux or if it's from post nasal drip (I have mild, choronic sinus trouble. Never have a stuffy nose, but always have some coming down my throat.)


----------

